# Mutual of Omaha for B & D ?



## IKE (Jan 31, 2015)

Well I've got about ten more months and I'll retire at age 66.

My actual 66th birthday is in Jan. 2016 but if nothing comes up between now and then I'll use up my unused vacation days for Nov. and Dec.

I've got my Medicare 'A' card already and I've received a ton of mail from insurance companies wanting me to use them for B & D supplements so I'm somewhat overwhelmed.

I ask the gal that does the billing and insuranne paperwork at my MD's office who she thought was best, both from her billing experiences and patient feedback. 

The very first thing she said was, "stay away from advantage plans", and then she said that she had had real good luck with Mutual of Omaha, from a billing standpoint, and that those patients that had Mutual of Omaha seemed happy with them.

Anyone else have any good or bad experiences with Mutual of Omaha or know of a better supplement provider to go with ?

Ike


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

My advise is NEVER give up your traditional Medicare for an Advantage plan.. Those are nothing more than HMO's and will restrict you to certain doctors and hospitals.   Part A which you now have covers only hospitalization as an inpatient..  As for B.. that comes out of your SS monthly and covers outpatient services  ususally 80%..  and your suppliment will cover the other 20%.    I am looking at one of the Blue Cross plans.   I have not looked into a drug plan as yet.    I am 66 but have elected to work for a while..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2015)

IKE said:


> Well I've got about ten more months and I'll retire at age 66.
> 
> My actual 66th birthday is in Jan. 2016 but if nothing comes up between now and then I'll use up my unused vacation days for Nov. and Dec.
> 
> ...



IMHO MoA is the best..We have had it for the past 5 years and have never paid one red cent toward hospital or doctors. We have visited a lot of hospitals and doctors during those 5 yeas!! Preiums are around $200 a Month for my wife and a little higher for me as I smoke..

Edit: for the first year we had united health care from AARP preium was low for the first year and jumped $100 the next year!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

I have Blue Cross for both supplement and pharmacy plans.  I've had great luck with my Blue Cross supplement.  They have a well-staffed center near me and whenever I have any problem at all, I go there and they straighten it out for me. They offer classes and health assessments.  Much better than working over the phone.   I'm less impressed with their drug plan, only because I don't care for the "preferred" pharmacies I have to go to and they don't offer a mail-order option.  Walmart is not one of the preferred pharmacies.  We are on the road 4-5 months a year and we're always near a Walmart.  My "preferred" pharmacies are CVS, Publix and Target.  I'm not impressed with the Target pharmacies, and it's not always easy to find a CVS and almost impossible to find a Publix in most states.


----------



## 911 (Jan 31, 2015)

My sister has Plan F and loves it. No co-pays and whatever Medicare doesn't pay the Plan F pays. She also said not to buy any advantage plans. She also has a Plan D for prescriptions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

I have had standard Medicare and my supplemental is Mutual of Omaha.  It's been that way for over 12 years and we never pay a bill, between the two, I am 100% covered. I have both parts A & B Medicare.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have had standard Medicare and my supplemental is Mutual of Omaha.  It's been that way for over 12 years and we never pay a bill, between the two, I am 100% covered. I have both parts A & B Medicare.


Ditto


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2015)

911 said:


> My sister has Plan F and loves it. No co-pays and whatever Medicare doesn't pay the Plan F pays. She also said not to buy any advantage plans. She also has a Plan D for prescriptions.


I believe all supplements have planF.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, it's standard across the board.


----------



## IKE (Feb 8, 2015)

I won't need it to start till April 1st so I haven't signed on the dotted line yet but I've shopped around and it looks like I may go with a (non advantage) plan 'F' + prescription supplement from BCBS......$168.00 per month for both.

Advantage plan is considerably cheaper but I just like the idea of being able to pick my own doctors.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2015)

IKE said:


> I won't need it to start till April 1st so I haven't signed on the dotted line yet but I've shopped around and it looks like I may go with a (non advantage) plan 'F' + prescription supplement from BCBS......$168.00 per month for both.
> 
> Advantage plan is considerably cheaper but I just like the idea of being able to pick my own doctors.


.
What Insurance Company?? Some give you a low start up premium and raise it later!! AARP United Healthcare did that to me!

Mutual of Omaha has worked for us, but they do have an increase as you age..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 8, 2015)

I believe all plans increase with age. My SIL just got an increase from Blue Cross when she turned 75.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe all plans increase with age. My SIL just got an increase from Blue Cross when she turned 75.



..It something that needs to said when others are planning their retirement..
 COLA does not really keep ahead of things!!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the advice about the advantage plans is either good or bad depending on the plan.  I have an advantage plan affiliated with a big local hospital and physicians' group; the plan is also taken by most doctors here.  It has been wonderful -- I've gotten great care, never had a problem selecting the doctor I wanted, and have paid almost nothuing out of pocket.  I also do not pay anything additional for the plan -- just the $104 medicare premium.  Seriously check into advantage plans before you dismiss them all out of hand.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2015)

I am not sure so I will ask: Once you opt out of Medicare can you go back? If you can go back do you pay a penalty? I do know that you pay a penalty if you do not take a drug plan at 65!!


----------

